# Towing Vehicle



## montana mondays (Jan 12, 2006)

First of all, thank you all for your suggestions on pulling our new 25RSS with our Ford Expedetion. We feel we did not have the right TV for the new trailer. 
We would like to keep a SUV to pull our trailer with, both the Dodge Durrango and the Nissan Armada are awesome vehicles, the Dodge will pull 8950 and the Nissan will pull 9100 pounds. We know both will work, just was inquiring of some feedback on the two different vehicles.
Thank you!!!
Eddie, Steph, Brandon, Colton & Josie the hounder


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just make sure you do the simple math and keep in mind that the longer (greater the wheelbase) the TV has the better the trailer will tow.... bottom line is that trucks (real man trucks not those little samplers) usually tow better then SUVs...

also -- remember that just because it can tow 9100 pounds -- it can not safely carry much more then you and your family -- tow capacity vs carry capacity

there is a complete thread on towing and how to measure this and that so I want belabour the point ... but remember also that no matter what the Outback salesguy tells you - your trailer will probably actually weigh 1k more -- and the only way to actually know anything is for you to actually weigh it yourself....

Outback Tow thread


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems like the Durango is pretty thirsty next to the Armada if you ask me.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Given the close numbers on towing, it appears both have the ability with room to spare. You will probably get a barage of replies from the group of Outbackers who have a preference for foreign products.

I am not one of those people. I prefer to buy products that provide jobs to my neighbors and countrymen. Some will claim that Nissan or Toyota or Honda, etc. are built here. In truth, they are assembled here with content that is largely imported from that vehicle's home country. Many more jobs are involved in making the thousands of components that go into a vehicle than the relatively few jobs of assembly. Hundreds of thousands of Americans have already lost their jobs in the aoto/truck industry over the last 25 years and tens of thousands will be let go soon. When will people wake up?

The Dodge is a fine vehicle...you already recognize that. Get the Dodge. Those parts are still made here and the vehicle is built here, even though Daimler runs the company.

Bill


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Wheelbase will still be an issue wth both. Also width, you'll need some long towing mirrors.

"Hundreds of thousands of Americans have already lost their jobs in the aoto/truck industry over the last 25 years and tens of thousands will be let go soon. When will people wake up?"

When the employees realize the unions are not there friends anymore.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If you need an suv that will tow without any trouble, a 3/4 ton suburban would fill the bill quite nicely. You get the heavier duty chassis and capacity as well as cargo/people carrying capacity.

Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't even think about the Durango with the 4.7. The 5.4 or HEMI would be much better. Been there done that.

Bill.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

kjdj said:


> When the employees realize the unions are not there friends anymore.
> [snapback]76115[/snapback]​


I wasn't aware of that. In your estimation, when did that happen?

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Cookie,

From the location in your signature, I can understand your passion on the subject.
The simple fact is, and regardless of quality, design, etc., the 'problems' with the auto industry fall squarely on the consumer.

We are the ones that make the decisions. With our pocketbooks. In other words, it all comes down to price. If a manufacturer has to go overseas for part sourcing, in order to stay competitive, that is what they (Ford, GM and Chrysler) will do.

And don't kid yourself, the vehicles from the big three all source huge amounts of parts from outside the U.S. There are in fact, no true American made vehicles from anybody anymore.

And until the American manufacturers and unions face up to this, people are going to continue buying imports. We live in a global economy, and painful as it may be, we have to adapt.

Just my two cents.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Given the close numbers on towing, it appears both have the ability with room to spare. You will probably get a barage of replies from the group of Outbackers who have a preference for foreign products.
> 
> I am not one of those people. I prefer to buy products that provide jobs to my neighbors and countrymen. Some will claim that Nissan or Toyota or Honda, etc. are built here. In truth, they are assembled here with content that is largely imported from that vehicle's home country. Many more jobs are involved in making the thousands of components that go into a vehicle than the relatively few jobs of assembly. Hundreds of thousands of Americans have already lost their jobs in the aoto/truck industry over the last 25 years and tens of thousands will be let go soon. When will people wake up?
> 
> ...


I was going to reply but not worth the time.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

What Doug said!

sunny

Dallas


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Hmm, tough choice. According to the specifications I looked up both should be good tow vehicles when properly equipped. I've been noticing around where I live that the dealers have quite a few nice 2003 - 2005 used SUVs that can probably be had for a good price. One place I go by on the way to work have had a couple of diesel Excursions on their lot for 2 months. I can't talk my wife into getting rid of "her" Expedition to get the diesel truck. You might be able to save quite a bit and still get a near new tow vehicle better suited to your new trailer. Good Luck!


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow it has been a while since I wrote into this group. Guess I have been busy working on our 5th addition to the family!!! Now the camper is full!

Anyway, what is wrong with the Expedition towing that 25RSS?? We are towing a 26RS with ours (see sig) and we have no problem. Vehicle tows excellent! A little hungry on the gas but we have been up North into White Mountain country and have not had any problems. Just my 2 cents.

And by the way, my brother works for Ford and has been all around the world. Yes they make those parts both here and Asia. BUt do you know the Japanese DO NOT drive anything but a Japanese car. BUY USA.

Again, my 2 cents


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There is a Toyota plant 10 miles from my house making Toyota Trucks...

My Chevrolet 1500 Silverado was made in Canada and Mexico....

Be careful about judging simply on where the company HQ is...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> There is a Toyota plant 10 miles from my house making Toyota Trucks...
> 
> My Chevrolet 1500 Silverado was made in Canada and Mexico....
> 
> ...


Nearly all Toyota products are built in the US. Exceptions: some of the Lexus's (Lexii?). Also, our 4Runner is Tokyo Iron.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Dodge Durango = German-owned company employing autoworkers in Ramos Arizpe, Mexico (building the 5.7 Hemi engine) and in Newark, Delaware (final assembly).

Nissan Armada = Japanese-owned company employing autoworkers in Decherd, Tennessee (building the 5.6 V8 engine) and in Canton, Mississippi (final assembly).

These differences are unimportant. For this level of investment, you should buy the vehicle that meets your criteria for quality, price and function -- and the one you'll be thrilled to drive and own for years to come.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I speak for the Durango
But the Armada I am very satisfied with now, 
That I had the front rotors and pads replace with the upgrade parts

Don


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Look at my sig....No problems EVER with the Durango.

Cookie...You ARE the man!!!

Doug...

I don't want to be a jerk, but............

When the reality of your "global economy" hits YOUR family, maybe you can post your blues.

I hope to God your job is safe...

Mike "from my sig I am from Michigan, and I do work in the automotive industry", and I am a 3rd generation auto worker.

Keep on buying exported goods, keep my kids out of college.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Madden6 said:


> Wow it has been a while since I wrote into this group. Guess I have been busy working on our 5th addition to the family!!! Now the camper is full!
> 
> Anyway, what is wrong with the Expedition towing that 25RSS?? We are towing a 26RS with ours (see sig) and we have no problem. Vehicle tows excellent! A little hungry on the gas but we have been up North into White Mountain country and have not had any problems. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Rock on Cookie!!! action 
.....................................................

We haven't had a problem towing our 27RSDS with our Expo...
Would I like an Excursion PSD ... Heck yea!
But for now our TV gets the job done.

Motor City USA
MaeJae


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Look at all the specs, drive both. If one suits you better get that one. I had a 2000 durango, and it just had to many problems and to low a tow rating for practical use. I understand the new ones are better. In the end you are the one who will have it for however many years.

Suggestion for New Slogan:

Buy the Best!
Make it American!

Dreamtimers

PS
Titan has the same drivetrain as Armada. No complaints about the Titan.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright.............I am not going to bash any products here. I have owned foreign and domestic vehicles.

Now to clarify some things our there.

The Toyota and Nissan plants in the United States are not classified as Manufacturers. They import parts and assemble them in the US. Under the NAICS (North American Classification System) they are classified as Assemblers. There is a huge difference as their revenues are not calcluated in tho the US GDP (Gross Domestic Product).

The US Manufacturers who have moved factories to Mexico and Canada are still classified as Manufacturers. The key issue here is Ownership of Materials. The parts are usually cast and stamped in a US Foundry, Exported, assembled, and Imported back to the US. Under the TSUSA (Tariff Schedule of the United States, Annoted) the is no duty assessed on these products as they are owned by American Companies.

I work with this information everyday.

Is it right that this is happening? IMHO, no.

People blame Unions......The funny thing about that is that the demise of Bethlehem Steel can be traced back to Charles Schwab taking a $2.2 million salary in 1930.

Now that is greed........

I hope everyone has a great Sunday afternoon!









Finally to answer your question. Buy whatever fits your family situation and budget the best.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

our2girls said:


> Look at my sig....No problems EVER with the Durango.
> 
> Cookie...You ARE the man!!!
> 
> ...


Can ya'll all say buy American when you set in front of your televisions , dvd players, radios and ect...?

Looking at the stickers on the ford 150 and the nissan titan the titan has more american made parts.

The reality has already hit us hard more than once when we the consumers have demanded lower energy prices, increasing our dependance on foreign oil. We had to work smarter and harder to lower our cost to stay competitive with the foreign oil price. This meant longer hours for less pay ( if you had a job). We had to make changes. Just take a drive through any small west Texas or southeastern New Mexico town. Most have dried up and some have blown away. True the last few years have been good to us but we will always be waiting for the next time the bottom falls out!!!!

Just buy the one that best fits your needs and demands for quality and price.

I don't want to sound harsh but we all must adapt.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Love towing with the Dango. But the kids have outgrown it...legwise.
That is something I wasn't expecting. Something you also might wanna consider.
Where will it all be two years from now??
hmm
Just what's happenin with mine, thought I'd share.
Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> The Toyota and Nissan plants in the United States are not classified as Manufacturers. They import parts and assemble them in the US.Â Under the NAICS (North American Classification System) they are classified as Assemblers.Â There is a huge difference as their revenues are not calcluated in tho the US GDP (Gross Domestic Product).
> 
> The US Manufacturers who have moved factories to Mexico and Canada are still classified as Manufacturers.Â The key issue here is Ownership of Materials.Â The parts are usually cast and stamped in a US Foundry, Exported, assembled, and Imported back to the US.Â Under the TSUSA (Tariff Schedule of the United States, Annoted) theÂ is no duty assessed on these products as they are owned by American Companies.


I have never understood the logic in the whole argument to start with, but be that as it may, I offer up the following thought...

To our2girls, and the others who rely on the American automobile industry for there livelyhood - and please, correct me if I am wrong here - it dosen't matter a rodents rump what the parts are labeled, or where the corporate profits go. It's all about the jobs.

With that in mind, I think it is valid to note that GM, Ford and Chrysler are the ones taking jobs from Americans and sending them elsewhere. Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Volkswagen, BMW, et al are creating jobs in America. So what if it is 'only' the assembly, they are the ones opening factories and putting people to work... In this country.

This commentary is in no way presented as a means of fanning the flames, just something to chew on.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: BTW our2girls, it is not MY global economy... It is OUR global economy. All of ours.


----------

